# Photos darken after export



## Sugarpine (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi! I'm fairly new to Lightroom, although I've had it for awhile. Have learned a lot doing processing of my RAW photos in LR 2.3. But now I'm stuck there, because when I export the completed photos (which look fine in Lightroom) and view them in a folder on my hard drive (viewing in Windows Photo Viewer) they all look dark and muddy. I had some printed at a lab and the prints looked awful, too. I exported in the Adobe RGB(1998) color space, which I understand is what should be used for prints. Someone had suggested that I re-import one of the exported files to compare to its version in LR. I did so, and the re-imported photo was darker than its original developed version. I used to sell some of my work back in the "film days" but my business has been on hold because of this problem. Anybody have any ideas to "un-stick" me? This looks like a wonderful forum... I'm sure I'll learn a lot from it!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 23, 2012)

Sugarpine,

Welcome to the forum!

Try exporting in sRGB. Adobe RGB shouldn't be used for viewing in arbitrary applications.

Also, you need to have a calibrated monitor, or your prints' colours will be "off" and your images are likely to be strangely coloured when viewed on other computers. To properly calibrate you monitor, you'll need a hardware calibrator like a Spyder or equivalent. An adequate one can be had for around $100. 

When you calibrate your screen, its brightness should be around 115 cd/square metre, which is probably a lot darker than your monitor is currently set up. Otherwise, your prints will end up looking too dark.

Hal


----------



## Sugarpine (Jul 23, 2012)

Hal,

Thank you for the nice welcome and your input!

I did try exporting a photo in sRGB and it looks pretty much the same as the others that were done in Adobe RGB.

My monitor is calibrated. I use a Spyder3 Pro.

I think I do have an issue with screen brightness, though. It does seem very bright. I am confused about how to set the brightness. My monitor is a Dell S2409W. I've heard that the brightness of a monitor should be set at between 100-120 cd/m2, which fits right in with your recommendation.The controls for brightness/contrast don't seem to use that type of "language" though. The display just shows a number, which can be adjusted and is currently set at 75 (both for brightness and for contrast). I don't know how "75" compares with "115 cd/square metre." Guess I'll have to do some research on that.

Thanks again for your help.

Sugarpine


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 23, 2012)

You might find it useful to upgrade the software to the Spyder3Elite (version 4) which still uses the Spyder3 puck but gives more control when calibrating. I used to have just the Pro software when using a fairly standard 24" monitor, which didn't actually ask/need me to set a brightness level.....so like you my brightness level was too high. A little while ago I switched to a pair of hp2475w wide-gamut monitors and at the same time I upgraded the Spyder3 software to the Elite version. This is much better, as brightness level is set during calibration to your preferred level. Mine is still probably too high (at 120 cd/m2), and I'll be knocking it down at the next calibration, but to give you an idea the brightness 'level' on the monitors is now set at around 40.....so I would say yes, 75 is likely way too high.

Whilst that would likely explain the dark prints, I don't see how that would explain why the exported files look dark using WPV on the same system, or when imported back into Lightroom. Hal, any thoughts on that?


----------



## bobrobert (Jul 23, 2012)

Try downloading a step wedge and see if you can see all of the different steps. A few sites have them. One that has about 12 steps would be useful.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 23, 2012)

TNG said:


> Whilst that would likely explain the dark prints, I don't see how that would explain why the exported files look dark using WPV on the same system, or when imported back into Lightroom. Hal, any thoughts on that?



It's a mystery to me, too. 

@Sugarpine,

Could you export an image in sRGB and show us a screen shot of it in LR pre-export and post-export, shown in WPV? 
Here's Jim's writup: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...t-screenshot-quot-on-Windows-or-Mac-computers

My monitors have hyper-sensitive buttons on the bezel for changing modes. Could you have accidentally put your monitor into a different mode?

Also, you can upgrade your LR to 2.7 for free. It probably won't help this problem, but there were some bug fixes included in the later release.

Hal


----------



## Sugarpine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Jim. I have ordered the Spyder3 Elite upgrade as per your suggestion and am looking forward to getting the brightness issue settled.


----------



## Sugarpine (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi bobrobert,

I've never heard of a step wedge. Can you fill me in?


----------



## Sugarpine (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow... I never knew about screen shots! That's great! Except for the fact that I'm having trouble sharing them with you because the "Insert Image" box doesn't allow me to find them. There is no file selection box or browser button showing below the "Types of files allowed" line as there is in the write-up example. It _does_ show, however, in the "From URL" tab... just not in the "From Computer" tab. Must be my "computer dunce" curse!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 25, 2012)

IIRC, there's a block put in place by the forum software on new members.....I think you have to reach a certain post count before you can attach screenshots. Not sure what that count is, maybe 5 or 10.....but as you're now at 5, try again.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 25, 2012)

Sugarpine said:


> Hi bobrobert,
> 
> I've never heard of a step wedge. Can you fill me in?



Examples:
http://www.cav-sfo.com/stepwedge.html

Beat


----------



## Sugarpine (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's another try at the screen shots:



The above image is the pre-export from Lightroom. Below is the post-export shot viewed in WPV

I think I failed to mention that the color is also terrible when I view the images in WPV, though this is probably not the best shot to illustrate that. Hope this is helpful. Interestingly, I found that if I opened the screen shot file of the pre-exported image (which opens in WPV) and then bring up Lightroom, I can move the Lightroom screen down a bit and see at least some of both pre-exported versions at the same time for comparison. There is a notable difference, with the actual Lightroom version appearing lighter than the screen shot version. I suspect that there is a color management problem with the WPV, but then that's just my two cents. By the way, I reduced my monitor brightness to 60 just to see how that looks.


----------



## Sugarpine (Jul 26, 2012)

Gee, the _pre-export _actually looks _darker_ in my post rather than the other way around! Now I'm _really_ confused!


----------

